# Subacute thyroiditis



## teresa0992 (Mar 17, 2012)

Good afternoon-
I have a question about my recent labs...

Background- started in Feb and dx hyper...hives, low uptake and "normal results" dismissed by first Endo... primary dr sends me to 2nd endo after finding no other reason for fevers, fatigue. 2nd Endo says classic viral thyroiditis...and it takes time to heal. Ok, I get that...but I feel LOUSY!! Fever, fatigue and now add joint pain and muscle pain. 
Labs on 4/17
TSH 1.14 (.36-3.74)
FT4 .96 (.76-1.46)

4/30
TSH 2.03 (.27-4.20)
FT4 1.2 (.9-1.7)
T3 113 (80-200)

5/14 Joint pains, fever, bad fatigue
TSH 2.22 (.35-5.50)
FT4 1.2 (.9-1.8)

RDW 15.1 High (0.0-15.)

I go see my primary this friday...my question is I am unmedicated...what do you think of my labs? I am ok with the subacute diagnosis...I just cant imagine feeling so lousy for the next couple months hoping this passes while I think I see a pattern heading towards hypo (though I am not a Doctor)...

My primary doctor is a wonderful man and is willing to listen to what I say...so i am looking for opinions and any thoughts on results and RDW?

thanks-

Teresa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teresa0992 said:


> Good afternoon-
> I have a question about my recent labs...
> 
> Background- started in Feb and dx hyper...hives, low uptake and "normal results" dismissed by first Endo... primary dr sends me to 2nd endo after finding no other reason for fevers, fatigue. 2nd Endo says classic viral thyroiditis...and it takes time to heal. Ok, I get that...but I feel LOUSY!! Fever, fatigue and now add joint pain and muscle pain.
> ...


A free T3 test would be necessary and due to the fact that your TSH keeps climbing, I would say you need and increase in your med. Are you on thryoxine replacement? If so, what and how much.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Red cell distribution width (RDW) is a calculation of the variation in the size of your RBCs. In some anemias, such as pernicious anemia, the amount of variation (anisocytosis) in RBC size (along with variation in shape - poikilocytosis) causes an increase in the RDW. 
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/tab/test


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What medication are you on again?

Yes, that TSH could come down a bit, but the labs don't look too bad. Did you ever get your TPO and TSI done?

You do look terribly anemic and I would imagine that could be a big contributor...

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well!


----------



## teresa0992 (Mar 17, 2012)

I am not on any meds...first dx hyper in Feb after a viral infection and Endo put me on tapzole then I had hives after 2 weeks, that is when I had RAIU and results were suboptimal...1.7...so I had blood drawn at end of march... bloods have been "normal" since then though I have yet to feel normal. I have had a fever since the viral infection in December, and fatigue... Just a rollercoaster. Last week, not only has fever and fatigue continuted...joint/muscle pain started.

1st Endo says I am fine and the 2nd Endo says subactute...and I just have to give it a few more months but we will check bloods once a month to make sure I dont go hypo.

My primary doctor is still very concerned because he sees how I feel and knows I am not a making this up. And the fever is still a concern but cant find a real source even though I have had numerous test run so I am not sure if I am dealing with 1 issue or 2.

Back in March, I had the TPo run....results 7 rnge less than 35.

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I look at those labs you've posted, and the symptoms you're describing, and I question whether they've identified what the real problem is, you know? What are your thoughts about it... do you feel like it could be something else? (I'm not saying your thyroid is perfect. I just wonder if you have something else going on that could be treated more effectively???)


----------



## teresa0992 (Mar 17, 2012)

Octavia-
It has been a confusing ride...after viral infection ended, my primary Dr did all sorts of bloodwork and sent me to an infectious disease dr who found my overactive thyroid blood levels. I was then sent to 1st Endo who assumed Graves without any additional bloodwork and put me on tapazole. Bad results with meds, low uptake then that Endo said I am normal (at that time, my TSH was .66 and others barely on low end of range). During all this my primary Dr is very involved and sends me back to infectious dr and then after nothing found on to a 2nd Endo who calls it subacute. 
I can be accepting of the subacute answer...but I too wonder if there is more going on. The fever has not gone away and that doesnt make sense. The fatigue has been at varying levels thru this whole time and the joint/muscle pain started last week. So that is why I am asking about my levels because I am not sure if they make sense with my symptoms or if I should be focusing elsewhere. 
I am not the type of person who reads google and jumps on the bandwagon, but when I google my symptoms I often see lupus mentioned and I am hoping its nothing like that and it is still thyroid related. 
Thanks again,
Teresa


----------



## Defeat The Curse (Jun 30, 2011)

I was told i had viral subacute thyroiditis as well.... I actually delt with it twice.

First in 2007 very bad, went very hyper, then very hypo, was on synthroid 9 months, then my thyroid supposedly was able to produce on own, but in reality was struggling as my TSH never went below 2.6.

Then i went through it again in 2011 after a upper resp infection, hyper phase was very slight, RAIU scan was very low less than 1% again, all antibodies low again...
This one was probably more similar to yours, hypo phase never got terrible and tsh went up to 4 then started coming down, but never went lower than 3.1 ... sooo now i take meds, will need them forever.

You will read things that say 90% of the cases of subacute thyroiditis recover and do not need medications .. .BUT this is old research probably using the TSH range 0.5-5 instead of really over 2.5 means your thyroid is struggling and now giving you Free t4 and t3 above mid range... that's how mine was with TSH of 3.1.

Anyway, it sucks to be me, and maybe you if this is what you got. ... It sucks to be all of us on this board, but i will say a diagnosis of subacute thyroiditis is slightly better than a Hashi's dx...

But in relation to your questions feel free to pm me about my story, it's rare to find other viral thyroiditis patients. If you get your free t's drawn it will show more of how your thyroid is doing, but yes it looks like that TSH keeps inching up.


----------

